# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  فوقوا بقى

## فنان فقير

[center]*فوقوا بقى*

*فوقوا بقى وتجمعوا دا الوقت فات*
*فوقوا بقى ........ ولا عدش*
*ينفع ف الليالي السود سكات*
*لساكو في شهر العسل*
*فوقوا بقى وبلاش كسل*
*دا الجرح زاااااااد* 
*والحزن زاااااااد*
*والهم زااااااااد*
*والكيل طفح*
*ولا شوفتوا حل*
*والحلم قرب ع الممات*
*فوقوا بقى دا الوقت فات*
********
*فوقوا بقى*
*خَليكُو أصحاب القرار*
*خلو الإيدين متوحدة*
*وبلاش فرار م المعركة*
*خلوا عقولكم مدركه*
*إن الصهاينة دول تتار*
*حبه كلاب ملاعين*
*طول عمرهم خاينين*
*حتى اسألوا؟ مين الخاين*
*موسى النبى*
* ومين اللى قتل*
* الدورة ويا ياسين*
*قوموا بقى واتوحدو*
*وواحدو المولى العظيم*
*لساكوا فى حالة ثبات*
*فوقوا بقى .دا الوقت فات*
**********
*كل الشوارع و البيوت  إدمرت* 
*عملتوا إيه ؟*
*والعروسه يوم فرحها إترملت*
*عملتوا إيه ؟*
*والولاد كل الولاد اتيتمت*
*عملتوا إيه ؟*
*والطفل لما اتقتل يوم ما تولد*
*عملتوا إيه ؟*
*حتى مساجد ربنا اتهدمت*
*عملتوا إيه ؟*
*قوموا بقى ...*
*فوقوا بقى ..*
*اصحوا بقى...*
*وسيبكوا بقى م اللى انتو فيه*
*يا تخدوا تار كل العرب* 
*وبدون كلام*
*يا اما احنا كلنا هنموت فطيس*
*ونقول على الدنيا السلام*
*فوقوا بقى..*
*فنان فقير*[/center]

----------


## عايده العشرى

يااستاذ احمد هذه القصيده تبروزها وتعلقها على باب الجامعه العربيه أوتتلوها على المجتمعين فى قمة الدوحه واى قمه نعلق عليها املا كبيرا ثم نُفجع بانه تمخض الجبل وولد فأرا
تحياتى لقلمك النابض بالهم العام

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*اللى راح زى اللى ما راحشى بالضبط!*



*لا أنا زعلان خالص ومش رايح الدوحة أصل انا مخاصمهم الوحشين دول!*

----------


## صفحات العمر

وهكذا دموع الشعر 
تستشعر نبلها الأدبى وحرقتها ف الحق 
الحبيب / احمد الشيخ
وصرخات حرف مهموم بأوجاع الواقع 
حفظك الله ودمت بصدق
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## kptn_agypt

جميل كما عودتنا اخونا لغالى الملئ بالمشاعر والشجون والغنى دائما بكلماتك الجميله

----------


## فنان فقير

> يااستاذ احمد هذه القصيده تبروزها وتعلقها على باب الجامعه العربيه أوتتلوها على المجتمعين فى قمة الدوحه واى قمه نعلق عليها املا كبيرا ثم نُفجع بانه تمخض الجبل وولد فأرا
> 
> 
> تحياتى لقلمك النابض بالهم العام


 

الشاعرة الجميله/ عايدة العشرى
سعيد بمرورك على فقير كلماتى
وبعدين الجامعه العربيه لغوها
وبقت جامعه مفتوحه
نورت الدنيا يا غاليه
اخوك
احمد

----------


## فنان فقير

> *اللى راح زى اللى ما راحشى بالضبط!*
> 
>  
> 
> *لا أنا زعلان خالص ومش رايح الدوحة أصل انا مخاصمهم الوحشين دول!*


الاخ الحبيب/د...م... جمال

شكرا لمرورك الجميل
انا غلبان يا دكتور كدا هنروح ف 60 ....
داهيه ما نروح القناطر احسن
تحياتى
فنان فقير

----------


## فنان فقير

> جميل كما عودتنا اخونا لغالى الملئ بالمشاعر والشجون والغنى دائما بكلماتك الجميله


اخى الحبيب ابو الكباتن

شكراعلى مرورك الجميل
اخوك
فنان فقير

----------


## مصطفى سلام

يا أستاذ أحمد
يبدو أنهم قد اتخذوا قرارا لا رجعة فيه : ألا يفيقوا أبدا حتى و لو وطئتهم نعال التتار الجدد - الصهاينة ..
و يبدو يا أستاذ أحمد أن تحقيق السلام و المصالحة بين العرب و العرب أصبح أبعد منالا من تحقيق السلام بينهم و بين هذا الكيان الصهيونى النتنياهو ..
أنت أبدعت ، لكن العرب لم يبدعوا إلا الخيبة و (الوكسة )..
تحياتى و إعجابى بالغ الذروة لنصكم الرائع ...........
مصطفى سلام

----------


## فنان فقير

> وهكذا دموع الشعر 
> 
> تستشعر نبلها الأدبى وحرقتها ف الحق 
> الحبيب / احمد الشيخ
> وصرخات حرف مهموم بأوجاع الواقع 
> حفظك الله ودمت بصدق
> 
> محبة بلا حدود


 استاذى الحبيب/ المايسترو محمد سعيد
شكرا يا استاذ على مرورك الجميل 
ويارب ما يحرمنى من مرورك
على فقير كلماتى
فنان فقير

----------


## فنان فقير

> يا أستاذ أحمد
> يبدو أنهم قد اتخذوا قرارا لا رجعة فيه : ألا يفيقوا أبدا حتى و لو وطئتهم نعال التتار الجدد - الصهاينة ..
> و يبدو يا أستاذ أحمد أن تحقيق السلام و المصالحة بين العرب و العرب أصبح أبعد منالا من تحقيق السلام بينهم و بين هذا الكيان الصهيونى النتنياهو ..
> أنت أبدعت ، لكن العرب لم يبدعوا إلا الخيبة و (الوكسة )..
> تحياتى و إعجابى بالغ الذروة لنصكم الرائع ...........
> 
> مصطفى سلام


 الشاعر الجميل المبدع دائما
أ/ مصطفى سلام
اشكرك يا استاذى على مرورك الجميل
على فقير كلماتى واذا كان النص رائع 
فحروفك التى نقرأها كلها ابداع
تلميذك
فنان فقير

----------


## فراشة

أخى الكريم 
فنان فقير

يبدو انهم منومين مغناطيسيا يسيرون دون الاتفات لاى صوت
 متفقين على الا يتفقوا
كلماتك رائعة مؤلمة بواقعيتها
وردودك ببساطة وخفة ظل تنتزع الابتسامة
أخى الفاضل

لك كل التقدير والاحترام
فراشة

----------


## فنان فقير

> أخى الكريم 
> 
> فنان فقير
> 
> يبدو انهم منومين مغناطيسيا يسيرون دون الاتفات لاى صوت
> متفقين على الا يتفقوا
> كلماتك رائعة مؤلمة بواقعيتها
> وردودك ببساطة وخفة ظل تنتزع الابتسامة
> أخى الفاضل
> ...


فراشه جات حلقت على غصنى من بدرى
جايبه معاها الامل ورحيقها ملى صدرى
واذا كنتى يا فراشه  من قلب الصعيد
انا والله يا اجمل فراشه من بحرى
*****************
بس عايشه فى الهرم
ههههههههههههههههههه
الاخت الفاضله/ فراشه المنتدى
شكرا على مرورك الجميل وثنائك على فقير كلماتى
لك خالص مودتى وتقديرى لحضورك
اخوكى
فنان فقير

----------


## محيى الفقى

حبيبى
احمد الشيخ
ويا ريتنا كنا بنسمع كلام الشيوخ من زمان
لكن للاسف
بنسمع كلام اهواءنا وبس
عارف يا احمد
كلامك يولع الدم فى العروق
لكن 
فى العروق اللى فيها دم
تقبل تحياتى
يا اجمل قريب
الفقى

----------


## وجدى محمود

اصحوا وفوقو ياعرب اتحركو
القدس ديما ينضرب   
فين قلبكم    فين دمكم
جوة العروق ولا هرب
ولا باوامر جتلكم
قتلوا الرجولة فى دمكم
ناصحين تقولو دة غلط
وانتو الغلط
ويحاربوا هما بالحجارة والزلط
الغالى احمد اجمل ماى فى كلامك انة مش بيستئزن قبل مايدخل اى قلب
ومع زلك مافيش اعتراض من القلوب على كلام بيهزها
بارك اللة فيك ودائما ينبض قلمك بصوت الشعوب3399ff

----------


## محمد فتحى السيد

اخى الحبيب شاعر فقير
 الغنى جداجدا بقناعته واحساسه الجميل وقلبه الكبير قوى
اللى شايل كل هموم الوطن الأكبر ومعاها صرخات استغاثة 
وامال واحلام وطموحات ليس لها حدود .................
احيك اخى على نصك الراقى 
الذى عبر عن كل مشاعرنا تجاه الوطن
والحالة المأساوية المتردية التى وصلنا اليها
تقبل مرورى وتقديرى
واجمل باقات الزهور

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *فوقوا بقى*
> 
> *فوقوا بقى وتجمعوا دا الوقت فات*
> *فوقوا بقى ........ ولا عدش*
> *ينفع ف الليالي السود سكات*
> *لساكو في شهر العسل*
> *فوقوا بقى وبلاش كسل*
> *دا الجرح زاااااااد* 
> *والحزن زاااااااد*
> ...


 
* خويا الكريم*
*((فنان فقير))*

*يفوقوا مين .. ويصحوا مين*

*هوا اللى باع .. هو العميل*

*عنده ضمير*

*خويا الكريم*
*((فنان فقير))*

*بتقول لمين .. وتلوم فى مين*

*هو اللى خان .. تستنى منه*

*أى خير*

*خويا الكريم*
*((فنان فقير))*

*صدقنى دول.. رايقين أوى .. ومأنتخين*

*((عبدة كراسى))..يشبهوا المستعمرين*

*واحنا ف نظرهم.. بالكتير .. يعنى .. قطيع*

*شمـــال شمال .. يمــين يمين .. لازم نطــيع*

*واللى يخالف .. إنت عارف .. راح يضيع*

*خويا الكريم*
*((فنان فقير))*

*   سامعك بتسألنى أنا..**((والحل إيه))*
*صعب السؤال ولكنى راح اجاوب عليه*

*؟*
*؟*
*؟*
*؟*
*؟*

*؟*
*؟*
*؟*
*هى الشعوب ..أيوه الشعوب*

* لازم تفـــوق .. وتنتفـــض*

*  تغضب .. تثور ..وتعترض*

*هى اللى فى إيديها الامل*

*هى الى تقدر... بالــعمل*

*  تزيـــــــح.. وترفع عننا* 

*الهم  الكبير* 

* والا انت ايه.. رأيك بقى* 

*خويا الكريم* 

*((فنان فقير))*

أحييك اخى الكريم :f2:  الاستاذ احمد على نصك الرائع المبدع المتناسق فى الافكار والبناء الفنى.. والذى استمتعت بقراءته .. وكذا بالتفاعل معه .. وأعجبنى موسيقتك الداخليه . التى كانت اشبه بلحن جنائزى .. تسير على انغامه الشجنيه أبيات القصيده ..فى حزن لا يخلو من الاستياء

كل الشوارع و البيوت إدمرت 
*عملتوا إيه ؟*
*والعروسه يوم فرحها إترملت*
*عملتوا إيه ؟*
*والولاد كل الولاد اتيتمت*
*عملتوا إيه ؟*
*والطفل لما اتقتل يوم ما تولد*
*عملتوا إيه ؟*
*حتى مساجد ربنا اتهدمت*
*عملتوا إيه ؟*


*ما أروع تلك الفقرة .. كان لها تأثيرا جم على وجدانى .. لقد جمعت فيها أركان المأساة بتكثيف غير مخل .. ويغتسل بماء الابداع الفنى*


*أشكرك على ما قرأت ها هنا* 

*مع خالص احترامى*

*خوك*

*عصفور الشعر: توت*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *فوقوا بقى*
> 
> *فوقوا بقى وتجمعوا دا الوقت فات*
> *فوقوا بقى ........ ولا عدش*
> *ينفع ف الليالي السود سكات*
> *لساكو في شهر العسل*
> *فوقوا بقى وبلاش كسل*
> *دا الجرح زاااااااد* 
> *والحزن زاااااااد*
> ...




* أخي الحبيب أحمد الشيخ*

*تحيه يملؤها شديد إشتياقي إليك ياجاري الغالي*
*وإذا كنت بتوجه كلامك الحر المقاوم للي بالي بالك*
*فدول خلاص مابقاش يأثر فيهم كلام*
*وحتى لو دلقت عليهم جرادل ميه ساقعه متلجه*
*برضه مش هيفوقوا*
*دول ياعم مش بس باعوا القضيه*
*دول باعوا كل حاجه ممكن تتباع*
*واللي مابيتباعش قدموه هديه ببلاش كيده*
*لكن ده مش معناه إننا نيأس أو نسكت*
*ذلك لأني مقتنع تماماً أن هناك من سيفيقون بإذن الله تعالى*
*تسلم إيدك يافنان* 
*وتسلم رسالتك وكلامك اللي زي الدهب في فحواه ومقصده*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## فنان فقير

> حبيبى
> 
> احمد الشيخ
> 
> ويا ريتنا
> كنا بنسمع كلام الشيوخ من زمان
> لكن للاسف
> بنسمع كلام اهواءنا وبس
> عارف يا احمد
> ...




الاخ الحبيب الغالى /محيى الفقى
اشكرك يا باشا على المداخله الجميله
ويارب ما يحرمنى منك
اخوك 
احمد الشيخ

----------


## فنان فقير

> اخى الحبيب شاعر فقير
> الغنى جداجدا بقناعته واحساسه الجميل وقلبه الكبير قوى
> اللى شايل كل هموم الوطن الأكبر ومعاها صرخات استغاثة 
> وامال واحلام وطموحات ليس لها حدود .................
> احيك اخى على نصك الراقى 
> الذى عبر عن كل مشاعرنا تجاه الوطن
> والحالة المأساوية المتردية التى وصلنا اليها
> تقبل مرورى وتقديرى
> 
> واجمل باقات الزهور


الاخ الحبيب الجميل/محمد فتحى السيد
اشكرك على مرورك الجميل استاذ الفاضل
ويارب ما يحرمنى منك
اخوك
احمد

----------


## فنان فقير

> *خويا الكريم*
> 
> *((فنان فقير))* 
> *يفوقوا مين .. ويصحوا مين* 
> *هوا اللى باع .. هو العميل* 
> *عنده ضمير* 
> *خويا الكريم*
> *((فنان فقير))* 
> *بتقول لمين .. وتلوم فى مين* 
> ...


عصفور جميل جه زارنى ف بستانى
فرحت بغناه وضحكت لى الدنيا من تانى
يارب مايغيب عنى ولا اشوف الوجع جواه
ويغنى على عودى اللى دبل ويشيل منى احزانى
********************
اخى الحبيب الشاعر الجميل عصفور الشعر
شكرا يا كروان على مرورك الجميل
تقيل تحياتى
اخوك احمد

----------


## فنان فقير

> اصحوا وفوقو ياعرب اتحركو
> القدس ديما ينضرب 
> فين قلبكم فين دمكم
> جوة العروق ولا هرب
> ولا باوامر جتلكم
> قتلوا الرجولة فى دمكم
> ناصحين تقولو دة غلط
> وانتو الغلط
> ويحاربوا هما بالحجارة والزلط
> ...


استاذى الفاضل الشاعر الجميل/ وجدى محمود
انا سعيد جدا بمرورك الجميل على فقير كلماتى
ربنا مايحرمنا منك يا استاذ وجدى ومن كلماتك الرقيقه
الجميله التى اثلجت صدرى
اخوك
احمد الشيخ

----------


## فنان فقير

> [/size]
> 
> *أخي الحبيب أحمد الشيخ* 
> *تحيه يملؤها شديد إشتياقي إليك ياجاري الغالي*
> *وإذا كنت بتوجه كلامك الحر المقاوم للي بالي بالك*
> *فدول خلاص مابقاش يأثر فيهم كلام*
> *وحتى لو دلقت عليهم جرادل ميه ساقعه متلجه*
> *برضه مش هيفوقوا*
> *دول ياعم مش بس باعوا القضيه*
> ...


اخى الحبيب الغالى / ابو ياسين
مش هقول غير انك وحشتنى 
ووحشنى كلامك الجميل
يا ابو يا سين
اخوك
احمد

----------

